# ROSIE'S NEW TRICK



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

This is the one I posted and did not submit. Anyway, we left Rosie at DIL's last week so we could take a few days off and eat and stay at really good restaurants and hotels. Rosie realized that we were leaving her and put her little paws around my leg and started the awfuless whining I have ever heard and pulled on my leg and you could tell that she was begging me not to leave her. Ruined my whole trip. I couldn't get the image and sound out of my mind, so we came home after two days. Her carseat was on the porch and she jumped in it and wouldn't get out until my DH put her out so he could get it in the car. She started with the pulling on my leg again and that terrible whining. We put her in the car and never heard another word (sound) out of her. Now that she knows how to really get my attenion, she wraps those little legs around mine and tries to pull me. I say what do you want and she will run to the door or refrigerator or water bowl, etc. I guess with Josie Wales leaving and not coming back and then Jethro came and we left him at the Vet's the day before we left; she must have thought we were going to leave her forever also. 

And BTW Jethro is neutered, vacs, etc. All tests for diseases were run before the surgery and vacs. He had parasites and was treated. So the extra 100 dollars or so of tests he got --got him a forever home. They are both happy and both sleep on the bed. Jethro got behind my knees last night and I told him that was Rosie's spot and he got up and snuggled up against my bosum. Reckon he understood. Scarey


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh poor Rosie...I can just picture how pathetic that must have been. I think they are alot smarter then we give them credit for sometimes! Boy, she really knows how to get to you now!! Glad Jethro got a clean bill of health from the vet and he knows his proper spot on the bed.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> This is the one I posted and did not submit. Anyway, we left Rosie at DIL's last week so we could take a few days off and eat and stay at really good restaurants and hotels. Rosie realized that we were leaving her and put her little paws around my leg and started the awfuless whining I have ever heard and pulled on my leg and you could tell that she was begging me not to leave her. Ruined my whole trip. I couldn't get the image and sound out of my mind, so we came home after two days. Her carseat was on the porch and she jumped in it and wouldn't get out until my DH put her out so he could get it in the car. She started with the pulling on my leg again and that terrible whining. We put her in the car and never heard another word (sound) out of her. Now that she knows how to really get my attenion, she wraps those little legs around mine and tries to pull me. I say what do you want and she will run to the door or refrigerator or water bowl, etc. I guess with Josie Wales leaving and not coming back and then Jethro came and we left him at the Vet's the day before we left; she must have thought we were going to leave her forever also.
> 
> And BTW Jethro is neutered, vacs, etc. All tests for diseases were run before the surgery and vacs. He had parasites and was treated. So the extra 100 dollars or so of tests he got --got him a forever home. They are both happy and both sleep on the bed. Jethro got behind my knees last night and I told him that was Rosie's spot and he got up and snuggled up against my bosum. Reckon he understood. Scarey


ho is Jethro
I think Ive missed your new addition! Cat? I feel guilty every day my baby's are left.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, I know the feeling!!! I scolded Khloe for jumping on my stockings last week while getting ready to go out (she was scraching my leg with her nails), the hurt look she gave me stayed with me all evening...ruined my night...could not get that hurt look out of my head.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

cute story Lucille.


----------

